# MF 200 front end loader fluid change.



## Gemini1 (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to change the in the MF 200 loader. I've drained the fluid, it looks like milk. How do I get the fluid back in. Do I remove the vent at the top of frame and put it in through there. I've been told there is a dipstick attached to the vent. Does anyone know exactly how much it calls for. Can I use AW68 fluid. I have some on hand. Also have some Greencare 46 biodegradeable. Can they be mixed. I would appreciate any help you can offer. Thank you.


----------

